# The Dino cube has 2 solutions.



## mrCage (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi!

Since the dino cube has neither facecenters nor 3-color corners - there are 2 possible solutions to the puzzle. 2 opposite faces can "change" by performing 4 piece swaps, involving 8 of the total 12 pieces. But i do not know of a short way to go from one solved state to the other. Can anyone find a short transformation algorithm for this?

It can also be quite trivially proven that exactly 2 possible solutions exist, not more ...

Per

PS! I recommend the following notation: UFR+, UFR- etc. for rotations around the stated corner.


----------



## mrCage (Dec 6, 2011)

Actually i found a short solution myself:

1. DFR- DFL+ DFR+ DFL+
2. DFL- DFR+ DFL+ DFR-

This shortens to a mere 5 turns:

3. DFR- DFL+ DFR- DFL+ DFR-

This sequence can be repeated in several ways for various patterns.

For the mirror solved state we can do:

4. UBR- UBL+ UBR- UBL+ UBR-

Full transformation:

DFR- DFL+ DFR- DFL+ DFR- UBR- UBL+ UBR- UBL+ UBR- (10-PKF)

Per


----------



## benskoning (Dec 6, 2011)

wow you are right it does have 2 solved states


----------



## Cielo (Dec 8, 2011)

Never thought of this before.
And the 5-move pattern is nice!


----------

